# Utiliser gmail avec mail



## pentaracing (4 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir a tous, j'ai une question que j'ai deja posé mais je ne retrouve plus la discution ou on en parle. Suite a une fausse manipulation j'ai du formater mon mac et je ne me souviens plus comment configurer mail pour recevoir et envoyer des mails de mon adresse gmail. Le soucis et je je voyage souvent et que je me connecte au reseau wifi. Il me faut donc une configuration valable avec tout les serveurs internet.
Merci de m'eclairer sur le sujet
Penta


----------



## Lastrada (4 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir. Tu trouveras la r&#233;ponse ici


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2007)

Yes merci


----------



## Lastrada (4 Mars 2007)

? huh ?

Pentaracing, sors d'Odr&#233; tout de suite  !


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mars 2007)

ou ton fil 
là
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=161005

edit
Ah tiens on a des schizos sur Macg


----------



## pentaracing (4 Mars 2007)

Je vous remercie d'avoir retrouvé la conversation, comment fait ton pour la retrouver cela evitera que je vous derrange la prochaine fois.
Encore merci
Penta


----------



## Lastrada (4 Mars 2007)

Et si tu essayais le menu recherche juste au dessus ? ou la recherche avanc&#233;e ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> ? huh ?
> 
> Pentaracing, sors d'Odré tout de suite  !



Je me posais cette question depuis un moment mais j'avais la flemme, c'est vraiment gentil de répondre à une question que j'ai pas encore posée


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mars 2007)

pentaracing a dit:


> Je vous remercie d'avoir retrouvé la conversation, comment fait ton pour la retrouver cela evitera que je vous derrange la prochaine fois.
> Encore merci
> Penta


ou concernant TES post , c'est simple tu vas dans ton profil et tu y accedes

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=54970


----------



## Lastrada (4 Mars 2007)

c'est vrai que c'est encore plus simple. Tu peux aussi cliquer sur *Tableau de bord* en haut et &#224; gauche ...


----------



## SRH (11 Novembre 2010)

bjr, j'ai creer pour la première fois une adresse électronique @hotmail sur le site MSN, J'ai essayer maintes fois d'en creer une avec Mail mais il me a chaque fois que le serveur n'est pas connecté...un truc du genre , je voudrais savoir comment parametrer Mail pour qu'il fonctionne avec  hotmail... .si klkun pourrait m'aider ????



----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, ou de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on profite de la remontée de ce fil pour déménager vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------

